# S7Droid - Android APP für S7 Bedienung



## AutomationSE (4 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit den S7Droid im Android Market plaziert und er wurde auch schon einige Male installiert. Ich würde jetzt gern an dieser Stelle Eure Meinungen und Vorschläge, insbesondere auch Fehler, zu dieser App hören.

Für die nächste Version von S7Droid sind folgende Erweiterungen geplant:

Lite & Full:
1. Polling der S7 Variablen
2. Datenpunkt Address Assistent

Full:
1. Polling der definierten S7 Variablen
1. CSV Import und Export von Daten - Automatisches Anlegen von SPS und Datenpunkten

Für weitere Fragen und Anregungen könnt Ihr auch das Mail-Formular auf:

www.automation-se.de 

benutzen!

Gruß
AutomationSE


----------



## marlob (4 März 2011)

Ich habe die Lite Version schon mal installiert und werde sie auch mal testen.
Kommentare folgen dann.
Und wenn's nicht funktioniert, komme ich persönlich vorbei. Ich habe es ja nicht weit


----------



## AutomationSE (4 April 2011)

*S7Droid Lite V1.1*

Hallo zusammen,

habe jetzt endlich die Version 1.1 fertig und im Market eingestellt. Folgende Funktionen sind jetzt neu:


Polling von Datenpunkten - es können verschiedene Poll-Intervalle gewählt werden
DNS Namensauflösung - Jetzt kann beispielsweise ein DynDns Name direkt verwendet werden
S7 Address Wizzard - Ein Assistent zur Erstellung von S7 Datenpunkten
Für Anregungen und Hinweise könnt Ihr euch gerne melden!

Gruß

AutomationSE


----------



## wildstar (6 April 2011)

Hallo

Find die Idee der  App klasse, hab gleich mal die Vollversion gekauft.
Ich hab ein HTC HD2 mit Android 2.3 (Ginger..). Bin momentan leider beruflich unterwegs, werds am Wochenende aber zu Hause direkt ausprobieren und mich melden, ob es funktioniert .
Als Anregung - es wäre natürlich super, wenn man auf einzelne Seiten Buttons legen könnte und diese dann mit Tasterfunktion ausstatten könnte. Es 
würde dann sicher auf einem Android Tablet gut ankommen. Ach ja, habe mein Haus mit S7 automatisiert, deswegen --super Idee mit der App

bis denne

born to ride a wildstar
Wer Rechtschreibfehller findet, darf sie behalten


----------



## AutomationSE (11 April 2011)

*S7Droid Full - Update 1.1*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute nach etwas längerer Zeit Version 1.1 von der Vollversion von S7Droid fertiggestellt und in den Markt eingestellt. Folgende Funktionen habe ich jetzt wie bereits angekündigt neu eingebaut:

-Import und Export der SPSen und Datenpunkte per CSV-Datei
-Polling von Datenpunkten kann eingestellt werden
-S7-Adresswizzard zur Erstellung der Datenpunkt-Adressen
-DNS Namensauflösung

Die Anregung mit den Benutzer definierten Seiten habe ich bereits mehrmals gehört und wird jetzt in die nächste Version eingebaut!

Für Anregungen und sonstige Bemerkungen könnt Ihr Euch gerne bei uns melden!

Gruß

AutomationSE


----------



## The-Dragon (16 Mai 2011)

Super Sache das.
Benutzer Screen wäre klasse. Am liebsten frei konfigurierbar,
 so als minivisualisierung oder so


----------



## kasi09 (5 Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs,

Möchte auch S7DROID verwenden, nur habe ich ein Problem.

Komme mit PC über WLAN ohne Probleme über die CP343-1 LEAN auf die CPU 315 2DP.

Doch wenn ichs mit dem Handy (S7Droid) probiere, geht es nicht.

Er sagt immer "Host nicht online".

Gebe aber die IP vom CP ein.

Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort.

mfg
Kasi09


----------



## thomass5 (6 Juli 2011)

... hast du auch den Slot usw angepasst? 
Thomas


----------



## Kilom (1 August 2011)

Ich kann mich über die App auch nicht beschweren. Ich finde es wirklich genial, dass es für die vielen Android-User nun diese App gibt. Ab und zu gab es bei mir zwar Probleme, ich bin aber trotzdem zufrieden!!  *I like*


----------



## xXMilkieXx (3 August 2011)

Könnte mir mal jemand erklären wie das am Besten funktioniert? 
Sprich, welche CP Karte brauche ich dafür (Bestellnummer)? 
Dann einfach nur den Droid installieren, CP & Droid parametrieren und fertig?


----------



## stussy78 (3 August 2011)

*s7droid*

Hi 

hab ne kurze Frage : auf der Market seite steht noch was von ner libnodave.dll  , brauch ich die zwingend ? wenn ja wo muss ich die installieren ? Samsung Galaxy S2

Bg

Hannes


----------



## MSB (5 August 2011)

stussy78 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab ne kurze Frage : auf der Market seite steht noch was von ner  libnodave.dll  , brauch ich die zwingend ? wenn ja wo muss ich die  installieren ? Samsung Galaxy S2


Also wenn du alles so genau liest ...


			
				market schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kommunikation zur SPS erfolgt über die freie Softwarebibliothek "libnodave" (http://libnodave.sourceforge.net/).  Die Portierung der libnodave Bibliothek erfolgte mittels Android NDK  (Native Development Kit). Die Funktion wurde bisher im Android Emulator  und in einem HTC Hero getestet. Sollten Probleme bei anderen Android  Devices auftreten so kontaktieren Sie uns bitte per E-Mail.


----------



## Dublin (11 August 2011)

AutomationSE schrieb:


> ...
> Die Anregung mit den Benutzer definierten Seiten habe ich bereits mehrmals gehört und wird jetzt in die nächste Version eingebaut!
> ...



Wann gibt es denn die nächste Version?
Ich hätte da mit den Buttons schon Interesse an der Vollversion.
Die Lite könnte man zum testen mit max. zwei Buttons ausstatten etc...


----------



## D-DNRN (30 September 2011)

Also mit der V1.1 und diversen S7-3xx läufts bei mir prima mit Galaxy S2, nur nicht mit der S7-1200. Da passt irgendwas mit den Initialisierungen nicht.

Ich habe soeben, weil aus diesem Anlass gesucht, die Version v1.2 auf der Homapage gesehen womit es ja scheinbar gehen soll aber leider ist diese (noch?) nicht im Market zu finden.

Ich habe starkes Interesse daran, würde das Prog auch gerne erweitert sehen. Da kommen einem schon eine Menge Ideen! ;-))

Woher bekomme ich die V1.2?
Kann man sich bei der Entwicklung einklinken?


----------



## thomass5 (2 Oktober 2011)

1.2 lite ist mittlerweile online verfügbar sagt meine updatebenachrichtigung momentan


----------



## D-DNRN (3 Oktober 2011)

danke >thomass5

habs mittlerweile auch updated, muss ganz aktuell im Market sein.

Hatte auch versucht mit dem Ersteller Kontakt aufzunehmen, leider bisher keine Antwort.


----------



## D-DNRN (4 Oktober 2011)

Leider funktioniert die Version 1.2 überhaupt nicht mehr!!

Tolles Update ..:sad:

Mit V1.1 konnte ich noch ohne Probleme mit S7-300 kommunizieren, jetzt geht mit unveränderter Konfiguration selbst das nicht mehr, obwohl mit verschiedenen Handys probiert.
S7-1200 geht aber auch immer noch nicht. 

S7Droid meldet immer sofot "Host nicht erreichbar."


----------



## D-DNRN (4 Oktober 2011)

Upps...
Da muss ich mich erst mal entschuldigen: Der Router war verstellt und die Handys bekamen falsche IP-Adressen zugeteilt. Damit geht's natürlich nicht.  *duckundweg*

Jetzt funktioniert die 1.2 OHNE Probleme auch an S7-1200 !  GENIAL

Also nochmals vielen Dank an den Autor der sich sogar direkt bei mir gemeldet hat.


----------



## settelma (12 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuch mich auch gerade mit dem S7Droid. Mit Galaxy S2 komme ich per W-Lan ohne Probleme auf meine Logo drauf und kann die bedienen.
Wie schaff ich es das ich auch per Internet mit dem Handy drauf komm, also nicht über W-Lan? 
Wäre dankbar für eine kurze Anleitung

Gruß Markus


----------



## D-DNRN (12 Oktober 2011)

settelma schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich versuch mich auch gerade mit dem S7Droid. Mit Galaxy S2 komme ich per W-Lan ohne Probleme auf meine Logo drauf und kann die bedienen.
> Wie schaff ich es das ich auch per Internet mit dem Handy drauf komm, also nicht über W-Lan?
> ...



Aus dem Internet an die SPS ran zu kommen geht Prinzipiell genau so einfach solange es nur das S7Droid angeht aber eben nur im Prinzip. 

Leider wird das sehr schwierig werden wenn du das nicht selbst bewerkstelligen kannst:  Du musst irgendwie erst mal in dein Heimnetz reinkommen! 
a) Normalerweise lässt dein DSL Router (wenn das dein Inet ist) keine Daten von aussen in das Netz nach innen.
Dazu gibt's zwar die Möglichkeit Ports zu öffnen, aber dass reißt gleich alle Türen und Fenster für jeden auf.

b) Dann wirst du dem Droid noch die passende Adresse und Ports mitteilen müssen, da du in einem anderen Netz bist und die Pakete passend umgesetzt werden müssen glaube ich nicht dass es so einfach Funzt.

Die Lösung wäre eine passende Lösung mit einem VPN Zugang der aber über andere Software im Phone UND im Router realisiert werden muss.
Dadurch bekämest du einen Tunnel und bist mit dem Handy wieder im selben Netz wie deine Steuerung.

Das ganze Them ist allerdings schon für eine Fachmann nicht immer leicht teils auch gar nicht umsetzbar!


----------



## settelma (12 Oktober 2011)

Über VPN würde es aber gehen oder? Ich hab da schon jemanden an der Hand der sich gut damit auskennt.
Nur nochmal zum verständnis.
Ich würde mich mit dem Handy über VPN in meine eigenes Netzwerk einwählen. Ist das geschafft, kann ich S7Droid nutzen und meine SPS genauso schalten wie über W-Lan zuhause?


----------



## AutomationSE (12 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Antwort von D-DRN ist völlig richtig. Man kann die SPS von aussen erreichbar machen, indem man eine Port-Weiterleitung vom Router zur SPS auf den Port 102 macht. Dieses ist aber wie schon beschrieben sehr bedenklich, da hier der Zugriff nicht geschützt ist. Falls man es doch machen will, sollte man einen Port im hohen Berech ab z.B. 40000 nehmen.

Ich mache den Zugriff selbst mit OpenVPN und einer Linux Firewall (z.B. IP-Cop oder IPFire). Es gibt im Netzt aber auch einige Tutorials, wie eine VPN Verbindung per IPSec aufzubauen ist. Ist aber abhängig vom Router.

Schönen Gruß

AutomationSE


----------



## IBES (17 Oktober 2011)

*s7droid*

Hallo. 
Hab ebenfalls die lite Version. Eigentlich super app. 
Doch ne grafische Oberfläche wo man wie aufn APPLE (für 9,99 EUR) mehrere Seiten 
eigenständig anlegen kann fehlt echt noch!!!!!!!!
Kommt da vielleicht zeitnah ne Neuerung? ;-) 

Gruß


----------



## AutomationSE (18 Oktober 2011)

*Nächste Version S7Droid Full*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan dabei die nächste Version von S7Droid Full fertigzustellen. Hierbei wird es dann folgende Erweiterungen geben:

Unterstützung von den Geräten S7-200 / S7-1200 und Logo 0BA7. Desweiteren wird es möglich sein, über einen TabView verschiedene Ansichten mit Bedien und Beobachtungselemten zu definieren. Ich denke bis spätestens Ende der Woche werde ich die ersten Screenshots auf www.automation-se.de veröffentlichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

AutomationSE


----------



## 100Morpheus (28 Oktober 2011)

Gestern gekauft. Funktioniert bis jetzt super!
Habe auch mein Haus Automatisiert von Heizung über Licht Rolladen. 
S7 317 DP/PN
Werde die nächsten Tage mal bischen Spielen. 
Nur Buttons alls Wiget währen super!


----------



## IBES (28 Oktober 2011)

*S7Droid*

Gibt es jezt eignetlich schon eine Grafische Benutzeroberfläche? 
Auf Automation-se.de war nämlich noch nix zu sehen!
Mfg Sebastian

_______________________
1+1=10


*ACK*


----------



## AutomationSE (3 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Version 1.2 von S7Droid Full wird noch nicht so richtig grafisch werden, sondern wird eine Tab Darstellung von verschiedenen Anlagen, Bereiche oder Räume sein. Die ersten Screenshots sind heute auf www.automation-se.de eingestellt worden und können dort angesehen werden. Ich hoffe, daß die Systemtests jetzt recht fix von statten gehen, so daß die Veröffentlichung zeit nah erfolgen kann.

Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

mfg.

AutomationSE


----------



## 100Morpheus (3 November 2011)

Sieht genial aus ( Besser als Dropdown ). Habe die ganze Woche schon die Seite aktualiesiert und auf Neuigkeiten gewartet . 
Bin ganz gespannt drauf. Will haben 

Gruß Frank

P.s. Kann man einer Variable auch eine Rückmeldung zuweisen. Taster Z.B.


----------



## 100Morpheus (18 November 2011)

Ist es schon absehbar wann die Systemtest abgeschlossen sind? Bin sehr gespannt !

Gruß Frank


----------



## AutomationSE (6 Dezember 2011)

*Veröffentlichung S7Droid V1.2*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben gestern abend endlich die Version 1.2 von S7Droid Full veröffentlicht. Für die Konfiguration ist unter http://www.automation-se.de/images/howtos7droidfull.pdf eine Anleitung und Beschreibung vom S7Droid abgelegt.

Bei Fragen und evtl. Fehlern stehen wir gerne per Mail zur Verfügung.

mfg.

AutomationSE


----------



## settelma (26 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal ne Frage zu S7Droid full.

Wenn ich in der App einen Multitaster projektiere der mit 5 Tastern ausgestattet ist, wie muss ich die Einstellungen machen.
Meine Bits die ich setzen will liegen als Beispiel im DB100DBW80. Welches Bit wir nun mit dem ersten, zweiten, dritten... Taster gesetzt.
Ich kann ja in der App kein Bit auswählen sondern muss ein Word oder Int auswählen oder?

Danke

Gruß Markus


----------



## AutomationSE (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

erst mal Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort! Der Multitaster setzt letztendlich keine Bits sondern Zahlen im gewählten Word. So daß die Bits eigentlich wie folgt aussehen:

           Byte 1    Byte 0
0:  0000 0000 0000 0000
1:  0000 0000 0000 0001
2:  0000 0000 0000 0010
3:  0000 0000 0000 0011
4:  0000 0000 0000 0100
5:  0000 0000 0000 0101

Du müsstest jetzt in der SPS einen Integer Vergleich machen um die Stufen deines 5 er Tasters zu nutzen. Momentan ist das noch nicht anders möglich, Ich denke aber wir werden in einer der nöchsten Versionen so etwas einbauen können.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

AutomationSE


----------



## fuss (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

flolgendes Zitat aus der "Konfigurations-Anleitung S7Droid Full V1.2":



> 4 Hinweise zur Tab-Konfiguration
> Momentan ist das System so aufgebaut, daß die Reihenfolge der Bedienelemente innerhalb eines Tabs in
> Abhängigkeit der Datenbank ID erfolgt, d.h. die Datenpunkte erscheinen in der Reiheinfolge Ihrer Eingabe.
> Um dennoch recht schnell und komfortabel die Werte in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu erhalten wird folgende
> ...



was ist mit Punkt 4 (SPSsen aus der Datenbank löschen) gemeint


----------



## fuss (19 Januar 2012)

Hat sich schon erledigt, gemeint ist die SPS in S7Droid zu löschen, nicht in der .csv Datei!


----------



## AutomationSE (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

stimmt genau, ist vielleicht ein bischen missverständlich beschrieben. 

mfg.

AutomationSE


----------



## Xplosion (25 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

habe mir auch S7droid Full gekauft zusammen mit einem Internet Tablet Archos 70b.

Gibt es schon eine Möglichkeit, mehrere Analoganzeigen in einer Zeile anzuordnen? Da ich ein 16:9-Format habe, wäre das für mich natürlich viel besser.

So kann ich mir pro Seite vielleicht 5 Anzeigen einrichten, danach muss ich schon scrollen.

Ideal wären 4 Anzeigen pro Zeile, dann könnte ich schon einiges mehr auf den Bildschirm zaubern.
Hab sehr viele Temperaturen zum Anzeigen (ca. 10 Stück, Heizungssteuerung) und noch viele andere Sachen.


----------



## AutomationSE (26 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

momentan ist diese Möglichkeit noch nicht implementiert. Dieses wird erst möglich sein, wenn eine Tab Konfiguration eingebaut ist. Geplant ist dieses schon, dauert aber wahrscheinlich noch eine gewisse Zeit. Dann wird es auch möglich sein, z.B. den gleichen Datenpunkt auf mehrere Tabs darzustellen.

mfg.

AutomationSE


----------



## Xplosion (3 Februar 2012)

Hat schon jemand die Siemens Logo 0ba7 am Laufen? Bekomme leider keine Verbindung zustande, weder mit Lite noch mit Full-Version.
Vom PC aus ist die Logo erreichbar und kann mittels Logo-SoftComfort7.0 auch den Netzwerkeingang schalten.

Wenn ich allerdings mit dem Archos 70b versuche eine Verbindung zu bekommen passiert folgendes:

Neben der IP-Adresse geh ich auf das Pfeilsymbol --> Dann kommt Host Online , soweit ok
Wenn ich einen Datenpunkt aktiviere sagt er S7-Adresse OK
Wenn ich dann auf das Häckchen gehe um eine Abfrage der Adresse zu starten und evtl. zu schalten geht das ganze Bild kurz aus und danach muss ich wieder beim ersten Schritt anfangen, Ip-Adresse aktivieren, DB usw.

Geb ich eine falsche Racknummer oder Slot oder sonstwas ein und drücke dann auf den Haken zum Abrufen, erscheint nebendran ein animierter Kreis und es passiert nichts, eigentlich logisch.
Aber sobald ich die richtige Adresse eingebe baut sich das Bild immer wieder neu auf und ich kann von vorne beginnen.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## AutomationSE (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

zunächst die Frage ob Du die Verbindung in der Logo gem. Beschreibung unter http://www.automation-se.de/index.php/contlogohowto eingerichtet hast?

Wenn ja müßtest Du mir mal die Datenpunkt-Adresse schicken, damit ich das nachvollziehen kann. An den Rack und Slot Einstellungen solltest Du nichts ändern müssen, da diese durch die Anwahl des SPS Systems automatisch gesetzt werden. Hier ist es sehr wichtig, daß die Einstellungen gemäß how'to gemacht worden sind.

Falls sonst Fragen da sind einfach melden.

Gruß

AutomationSE


----------



## Xplosion (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe die Verbindung exakt laut Beschreibung  eingerichtet. Meine IP-Adresse der Logo lautet 192.168.1.118 und  befindet sich im Router-Netzwerk mit der Adresse 192.168.1.1

Vom PC aus, der mit Kabel über einen Switch mit dem Router verbunden ist, kann ich die Logo ansprechen.
Als Testprogramm habe ich folgendes genommen:

-Netzwerkeingang VB0.0 schaltet Ausgang Q1. 

Mit dem Logo-Programm kann ich dann über die Eingabe von VB0 den Zustand von 0 auf 1 ändern und die Logo schaltet den Ausgang.

Laut Beschreibung müsste dann die Adresse beim S7droid DB1.DBX0.0 sein oder?
Aber selbst wenn ich Ausgänge lesen möchte wie z.b. A0.0 funktioniert es nicht bzw. das Bild baut sich ständig neu auf.


Wenn ich beim Full-App alles so lasse, wie es original ist und nur bei der 0ba7 die IP-Adresse auf meine ändere fängt der Bildschirm wieder an sich neu aufzubauen. Dann aktiviert sich automatisch die S7-1200, sobald ich die 0ba7 anklicke baut sich der Bildschirm wieder neu auf und ich bin wieder bei der S7-1200.
Ist schon etwas seltsam


Bei S7droid Lite kann man ja direkt auf S7 Adresseingabe gehen, ohne Datenpunkte zu erstellen, da klappt es aber auch nicht.

Datenpunktkonfiguration:

DP-Name: Test
DP-Beschreibung Test2
DP-Adresse DB1.DBX0.0
DP-Type: Bool
Poll-Intervall 1000ms
DP-Gruppe: Test3
HMI-Type: Schalter Schaltfläche
Zustands-Texte: Test5
Untere Grenze: 0 
Obere Grenze 1
Datenpunkt Read and Write

Speichern...fertig.


----------



## AutomationSE (3 Februar 2012)

Ich habe das ganze gerade nachgebaut und keine Probleme. Kannst Du noch mal die Einstellungen der Logo Verbindung senden und deine Logo Konfiguration?

Besten Dank!

mfg.
AutomationSE


----------



## Xplosion (4 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Hilfe.

Nochmal ganz von vorn:

Unter Extras - Ethernet-Verbindung steht die IP der Logo mit Subnetz und Gateway, bei mir : 192.168.1.118 für die Logo und 255.255.255.0 Subnetz und 192.168.1.1 Gateway.

Darunter geb ich bei den Verbindungen eine neue an und zwar als Serververbindung, der TSAP auf der rechten Seite steht auf 01.00 und auf der linken Seite wird er automatisch 02.00 wenn ich das Häckchen "mit Operation Panel verbinden" anklicke.

Danach noch alle Verbindungen akzeptieren und ganz unten die Keep Alive-Funktion abgeschaltet lassen.


Jetzt noch das Programm und die Einstellungen an die Logo übertragen, das wars.


Im S7droid wähle ich die 0ba7-Logo aus und gebe als IP-Adresse die 192.168.1.118 ein. Dort meldet er dann auch Host Online.
Aber bei der Datenpunktabfrage geht es dann wieder los mit der Aktualisierung des Bildes.


----------



## Xplosion (5 Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt schon soviel ausprobiert, aber leider führt es zu keinen Erfolg, hat keiner mehr einen Tip für mich?

Hab in unserem neuen Haus eine 0ba7 probiert über einen D-link-Router -- ohne Erfolg.
Jetzt hab ich nochmal eine neue 0ba7 rumliegen (an einem anderen Router angeschlossen) -- wieder ohne Erfolg.

Es wurden also zwei unterschiedliche Router und zwei unterschiedliche Logos getestet, das Ergebnis: Beim Abruf der Adresse baut sich das Bild kurz neu auf und sonst passiert nichts.
Das kann doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## AutomationSE (5 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

für eine genaue Problemanalyse benötige ich die Logo Konfiguration und das S7Droid Export File. Damit kann ich dann die Konstellation nachbauen und prüfen wo der Fehler liegt!

Gruß
AutomationSE


----------



## Xplosion (6 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

in Anhang hab ich mal einen Schaltplan und die CSV.

Danke


----------



## AutomationSE (6 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Bei der Export Datei ist mir aufgefallen, daß in der Spalte prjDevice nicht der richtige Name der Logo steht. Hier muß der Verweis auf die konfigurierte Logo/SPS in der Spalte  "DevName" stehen. Grundsätzlich kann dieser Fehler eigentlich nur dann auftreten, wenn Du die SPS zwischendurch umbenannt hast. Wenn Du nun eine Import Datei erstellst und in der Spalte prjDevice den DeviceNamen "Test0ba7" einträgst, sollte das ganze funktionieren. Im Anhang eine angepasste Import Datei mit der sollte die Kommunikation funktionieren.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 16586


mfg.
AutomationSE


----------



## Xplosion (6 Februar 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank, werde das heut abend gleich ausprobieren.

Hätte aber gleich ein paar Fragen zur geänderten CSV im Vergleich zu meiner:

Bei der Spalte mit _id war bei mir "1" eingetragen, jetzt gar nichts mehr, ist trotzdem ok oder?
Das "prjDevice" muss immer den gleichen Namen haben wie unter Kategorie "Device" der "DevType" oder?

Unter DPHMIType steht bei mir "10" drin und jetzt "2", warum?


Mir fällt gerade noch ein, dass ich das Problem auch beim S7droid-Lite habe, dort kann man doch ganz einfach auf die SPS zugreifen indem man nur IP und Datenadresse eingibt.Dort geht es ja auch nicht, denke dann wird es das mit dem prjdevice nicht sein können.Aber ich versuchs auf jeden Fall mal.


----------



## Xplosion (7 Februar 2012)

Hab die CSV-Datei importiert, geht aber leider wieder nicht.

Im Anhang ist mal ein kurzes Video, in dem ich einfach auf  S7-Adresseingabe gehe und dort die IP der Logo eingebe und die  S7-Adresse A0.0, beim Bestätigen der IP-Adresse kommt dann "Host  online", bei der Adressbestätigung "S7 Adresse Bool ok" und beim Abfrage  baut sich dann der Bildschirm neu auf und ich sehe nur noch einen Pfeil  und darunter ein kleines Kästchen. Dann hab ich das gleiche nochmal  gemacht und es passiert wieder dasselbe.

Wenn ich die IP der Logo ändere, passiert beim Drücken der letzten  Schaltfläche für die Abfrage nichts bzw. ein kleiner Kreis bewegt sich  neben dem Häkchen.
Aber sobald ich wieder auf die richtige IP ändere, springt sofort das  Bild wieder. Also erkennen tut er ja dann irgendwas auf der IP.

Aber das bringt mich leider nicht weiter...


----------



## AutomationSE (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

es sieht so aus, daß das Archos 70b nicht kompatible zu S7Droid ist. Das Programm stürzt beim Zugriff auf den S7-Treiber ab. Dies deutet daraufhin, daß die per NDK (Native-Development-Kit) erstellte Kommunikationsbibliothek mit dem Archos 70b nicht funktioniert. Ich habe das ganze jetzt noch mal mit einem Emulator und der Android Version 2.1 durchprobiert und damit geht es ohne Probleme. Ich konnte bisher nicht den Prozessor des Gerätes ermitteln fürchte aber, daß das Problem hier liegt.

Für weitere Rückfragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.

mfg.

AutomationSE


----------



## Xplosion (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

die Vermutung liegt bei mir auch auf das Archos70b.

Hab zwar schonmal ein Firmware-Update gemacht, hat aber auch nichts geholfen. Es gibt aber noch eine Firmware mit Android 2.2 , diese wäre noch meine letzte Möglichkeit.

Oder hängt das nicht von der Firmware ab sondern von der Hardware selbst?


----------



## Xplosion (8 Februar 2012)

Ich habe gestern nochmal eine andere Firmware draufgespielt (Android 2.2.1), hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

Wenn es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit geben sollte, kannst mir dann Bescheid geben?

Hab das Gerät eigentlich nur für diesen einen Zweck gekauft incl. Software.
Ist es denn grundsätzlich möglich den S7-Treiber zum Laufen zu kriegen oder geht das hardwaretechnisch nicht?

Wenns kein allzugroßer Aufwand ist und von deiner Seite auch Interesse besteht, wäre ich auch bereit, dass Tablet dir zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Dass natürlich nur wegen "einen" nicht so ein großer Aufwand betrieben wird, kann ich natürlich auch verstehen.

Vielleicht kann ich aber auch selber etwa machen, bräuchte nur mehr "Verständnis" über diesen Treiber und Android.

Ansonsten trotzdem vielen Dank für die Mühe bisher...


----------



## Schnuffel (19 März 2012)

Hallo,

bin unerfahrener SPS-Neuling, Azubi zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik, und wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand eine Anleitung zukommen lassen kann, wie die SPS und der CP in der Hardwareconfig projektiert werden sollen, und welche Bausteine bzw. Bausteinaufrufe erforderlich sind, um den S7Droid mit der SPS zu verbinden.
Habe sie bisher leider nur als lite Version, aber wenn die ersten Tests damit funktionieren, rüste ich auf die full um. Sowas gehört sich unterstützt!

Grüße
Schnuffel


----------



## wobpac (18 April 2012)

Hi, funktioniert das mit mit einer CPU mit integrierter Ethernetstelle z.B  319F-3 PN-DP???
Kann man auch Bausteine beobachten?? Von mir aus auch nur in AWL...für KOP reicht der Bildschirm vermutlich gar nicht aus... Ich hoffe du führst dein Projekt weiter... Ist ne' super Idee!!!
Lade mir gleich mal die Vollversion runter und teste die App mal im Laufe dieser oder der nächsten Woche...


----------



## klixme (16 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen ;-)
erstmal ein großes Lob an den Entwickler...die APP ist Fantastisch !
Habe aber bei der Anzeige von Analogwerten ein kleines Problem. Mehrere Sensoren sind im Logo Programm mit einer oder 2 Komma Stellen versehen. Im S7 Droid bekomme ich nun zbsp. statt 12,4 Bar 124 Bar angezeigt. Habe dazu auch etliches nun ausprobiert, zum Bsp. auch in der CSV Datei tagScaleValue auf 1 statt 0 zu setzen...einfach ums zu testen, aber kein erfolg. Gibt es denn die möglichkeit eine Kommastelle zu konfigurieren? 

Besten Dank für ein Rückinfo.
Gruß Peter


----------



## klixme (16 Juni 2012)

Ich nochmal ... 2. Problem ...
Ich habe zur Übersicht der Ausgänge eine Seite mit Multistate Tastern erstellt. Bis auf den ersten werden auch alle schön angezeigt. Nur der erste passt nicht, statt 2 Feldern ist immer nur eins angezeigt. Habe das nun mehrfach überschrieben, gelöscht etc. Bekomme aber immer wieder das selbe ergebniss das der oberste Taster nur ein Feld anzeigt. Ist das eventuell noch ein Bug im Programm ?

Gruß Peter


----------



## IBES (11 August 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen.
Neues Projekt, neues Problem! :-(
Es soll eine CPU 314C 2 PN/DP angesprochen werden. Das ganze über
einen scalance, der an einem (telekom) Sinus 1045 hängt. Die CPU kann
ich anpingen, die Verbindung alleine steht also. Nur wenn ich über S7Droid
die ipadresse eingebe kommt "SPS nicht gefunden". Was ist das denn?
Es nächste wäre wenn ich es über dyndns mit S7Droid versuche, kommt "Host nicht Online". 
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache? Wie siehts mit den Routereinstellungen aus?
Muss ich im TIA Portal auch meinen Router als solchen einstellen?
Vielen Dank schonmal!!


----------



## jamalau (7 September 2012)

Hallo, ist ja nicht viel los hier , wird diese App eigendlich noch weiter entwickelt, habe mir nämlich jetzt die Vollversion gekauft ?


----------



## HE450C (8 September 2012)

Habe leider auch schon lange nichts Neues mehr gelesen. Ein Freund hat die app auch gekauft. Wir "spielen" mit einer 1200er, leider funktionieren die vorkonfigurierten Tabs seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr. App deinstallieren, wieder installieren, Datenbank zurücksetzen, etc. funktioniert auch nicht. Das Ansteuern einzelner Vartiablen funktioniert nach wie vor..
Vielleicht hat ja  jemand nen Lösungsansatz?!


----------



## jamalau (11 September 2012)

Hallo, habe mir die App gekauft , obwohl der Preis mich zuerst abgeschreckt hat, aber egal, nun fangen aber die Probleme an !

Habe S7Droid , auf meinem Tablet Iconia 500 ICS 4.0.4, sowie auf meinem HTC OneX auch ICS 4.04 installiert, beide haben identische Fehler !

Wenn ich alle vorkonfigurierten SPS´sen sowie die dazugehörigen DP´s lösche, und dann eine neue SPS in diesem Fall eine 300er anlege klappt das noch, aber wenn ich einen DP anlege , egal welcher Art, wird die App beendet, und die vorher getätigten Eingabe für den DP ist weg.
Wenn ich aber , wie in meinem Fall eine vorkonfigurierte S7 300 nehme, deren Daten anpasse, und die dazugehörigen DP´s anpasse werden die DP´s auch korrekt übernommen.

Nun zu Problem Nr. 2 , welches mich viel mehr stört, alle DP´s welche ich als Taster bzw als Toggle konfiguriere funktionieren nicht richtig.
Beim Tippen auf den Taster / Toggle , setze ich das dazugehörige Bit auch in der SPS, aber ich kann es nicht wieder zurück setzen (Toggle) bzw. es wird nicht automatisch zurück gesetzt (Taster). 

Multistate habe ich noch nicht getestet !

Die einzige Methode welche bei mir funktioniert ist der Schalter, mit dem kann ich ein Bit setzen und auch wieder zurück setzen !

Das kann doch irgendwie nicht sein das diese App schon die Grundfunktionen nicht erfüllt, ich möchte sie auch im Play Store noch nicht schlecht bewerten, bevor ich hier , hoffentlich ,eine Antwort bekommen habe !


----------



## jamalau (14 September 2012)

Schade dass ich mir hier selber antworten muss, habe es mal mit Android ICS 4.0.3 getestet , und siehe da die Steuerfunktionen klappen damit problemlos, allerdings wird das Anlegen einer komplett neuen Station inkl. DP mit einem Absturz belohnt .

Das Exportieren in eine .csv geht auch nicht, Datei wird zwar angelegt, aber ist bis auf dem Text in der ersten Reihe leer !


----------



## raze (14 September 2012)

Hallo erstmal, ich bin neu im Forum und habe für meine Semesterarbeit im  Netz gestöbert. - S7Droid getestet und für ok befunden. 
Bin aber  dann auf eine App gestoßen, ISWvis Mobile- Habe mir die Information dazu  durchgelesen, klingt theoretisch ganz gut, nach download der   Demo-Version war ich jedoch nicht so begeistert.- Habe dann die  offizielle Homepage besucht und siehe da, eine genaue Dokumentation und  der PC Editor haben Licht ins Dunkel gebracht.  Leider kann man in der  Demoversion nur die Grundfunktionen testen, bin aber vom handling  vorerst beeindruckt, eine kostenpflichte Version sollte auch bald online  sein.  Wie ist eure Meinung?


----------



## PBO-WE (22 September 2012)

Hi.
Also ich hab die ISWvis App auch die letzten zwei Tage mal etwas getestet, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Die App zeigt mir online an, aber es werden keine Daten ausgetauscht.
Die Auflösung passt irgendwie nicht zum Gerät...
Der Editor stürzt beim Schließen ab...
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man einen IT CP braucht?
Hab es an einer S7-315 2 DP mit CP Lean getestet.
Alles in allem bin ich sehr unzufrieden nach meiner anfänglichen Euphorie... :/
Gibt es Alternativen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Crack123 (23 September 2012)

Hallö!

Ich habs ISWvis auch probiert mit dem selben Problemen, Onlinestatus und Auflösung passt nicht, ich verwende es an einer Uralten 315 2DP mit nem Uralten 343-1 IT CP , S7 Droid Funktioniert allerdings einwandfrei!

sollte dasdoch irgendwann mal Funktionieren wäre es ganz cool


----------



## bike (23 September 2012)

Also ich würde es lassen das Teil zu testen, das raze anpreist.
Denn der Ko9lleg macht Werbung für ein unbrauchbares Produkt udn das schlimme, es wird sogar versucht.
Anmelden, Werbung reinstellen und dann abtauchen, das ist eigentlich kein Stil.


bike


----------



## PBO-WE (27 September 2012)

So,....
Also ich habs nicht ausprobiert, weil hier dafür geworben wurde, sonder weil ich im PlayStore drauf gestoßen bin.
Nach den Problemen bin ich dann hierher gekommen. 

Ist halt ne nette Spielerei um seine Rolladen per Smartphone rauf und runter zu fahren. 

Seit dem 26.09. gibt es nun ein Update, mit dem es auch beim S3 funktioniert.
Bei mir jedenfalls.
Messwertanzeige hakt noch, aber Taster und Variablenaustausch funktionieren soweit.

Gruß


----------



## Crack123 (9 Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

Möchte ein kleines Update für das ISW Vis Mobile App machen ( auch wenns hier um S7Droid geht ) nach dem letzten Update Funktioniert es nun einwandfrei ist zwar etwas träge aber ansonsten Funzt es jetzt.


mfg


----------



## maninthedark (1 April 2013)

Hallo, großes Lob an die Entwickler dieser Klasse App. Habe einen IBH Link an der SPS. Funktioniert einwandfrei! Zwei Fragen hätte ich: 1.Wann kann man mit der Version mit den Benutzerdefinierten Seiten rechnen? und 2. wie bekomme ich es hin, wenn ich außerhalb der Reichweite meines W-Lan Netzes bin, Variablen zu steuern? Muss ich da einen DYN DNS Dienst einsetzen? Funktioniert dies und was gibt es da zu beachten? Habe eine Fritz Box 7330 als Zugang.


----------



## Dertiefflieger (31 Mai 2013)

maninthedark schrieb:


> Hallo, großes Lob an die Entwickler dieser Klasse App. Habe einen IBH Link an der SPS. Funktioniert einwandfrei! Zwei Fragen hätte ich: 1.Wann kann man mit der Version mit den Benutzerdefinierten Seiten rechnen? und 2. wie bekomme ich es hin, wenn ich außerhalb der Reichweite meines W-Lan Netzes bin, Variablen zu steuern? Muss ich da einen DYN DNS Dienst einsetzen? Funktioniert dies und was gibt es da zu beachten? Habe eine Fritz Box 7330 als Zugang.



Das hätte ich auch gerne als Future!


----------



## frosch (30 September 2013)

*Vpn*



maninthedark schrieb:


> 2. wie bekomme ich es hin, wenn ich außerhalb der Reichweite meines W-Lan Netzes bin, Variablen zu steuern? Muss ich da einen DYN DNS Dienst einsetzen? Funktioniert dies und was gibt es da zu beachten? Habe eine Fritz Box 7330 als Zugang.



Also, ich habe die APP noch nicht richtig geteste, aber das kommt noch. Bin kurz davor die "Full" zu kaufen.
zur 2. Frage: Richte dir einen VPN Zugang auf deine FritzBox ein (gSuche: AVM VPN) und dann bist du bei erfolgreicher Verbindung wie als wärst du zu Hause ;-) Und das ist auch die sicherste Verbindung die du in dein Netz aufbauen kannst. Keine offenen Ports, kein Port Forwarding. Alles super


----------



## frosch (30 September 2013)

*Vpn*



maninthedark schrieb:


> 2. wie bekomme ich es hin, wenn ich außerhalb der Reichweite meines W-Lan Netzes bin, Variablen zu steuern? Muss ich da einen DYN DNS Dienst einsetzen? Funktioniert dies und was gibt es da zu beachten? Habe eine Fritz Box 7330 als Zugang.



Also, ich habe die APP noch nicht richtig geteste, aber das kommt noch. Bin kurz davor die "Full" zu kaufen.
zur 2. Frage: Richte dir einen VPN Zugang auf deine FritzBox ein (gSuche: AVM VPN) und dann bist du bei erfolgreicher Verbindung wie als wärst du zu Hause ;-) Und das ist auch die sicherste Verbindung die du in dein Netz aufbauen kannst. Keine offenen Ports, kein Port Forwarding. Und, du kannst auch auf andere Geräte (z.B. Internetradio, TV Receiver) zugreifen. Alles super


----------



## kontakloser (2 Oktober 2013)

Hallo
Habe gerade das Thema gefunden.
Habe zwar schon ein anderes Thema eröffnet aber bisher ohne Erfolg bzw Antworten.
Breuchte dringend mal Einstellungshilfe was ich einstellen muss für meine Logo Oba7

Sucht einfach mal nach 

S7Android App Hilfe bei den Einstellungen 

Sonst muss ich alles doppelt posten.
Gerne auch über PN oder Mail Hauptsache ich bekomme irgendwie was raus wie was geht.


----------



## SPS-Henry (8 September 2014)

Hallo,
Ist S7Droid gestorben :sb2: ? Die Webseite geht nicht mehr. Mail wird wegen unbekannt abgewiesen.
Villeicht kann auch hier jemand helfen. Nach dem Umstieg auf ein neues Handy wird der obere Teil der App, nicht mehr ganz angezeigt. D.h. Die Beschriftung der Tabs ist nicht mehr zu sehen.
Könnte es eventuell an der Auflösung (1980x1080) liegen? Dazu gibt es ja in der App leider keine Einstellungen.

mfg


----------



## blaulicht (16 Mai 2017)

Hallo,
ich wollte nach langer Zeit eine Änderung in meinem S7Droid CSV machen finde aber meine Anleitung nicht. Kann mir jemand die "Konfigurations-Anleitung S7Droid Full V1.2" zur verfügung stellen.

Danke


----------

